# Dbol cycle- gains?



## #56 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey I just started my first cycle and I got dbol (oral) n nolvadex** I'm taking whey protein 3x a day about 4-5 meals n a ton of water. I'm workin out on a 4 day split. My post cyclwiu will bump up the protein n start up my creatine again.My question is am I doing what I should? And if I keep it up should I keep at least half my gains? Also does anyone recommend a better pct


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 28, 2010)

Just make sure you keep drinking plenty of water and eating well, you will lose some gains but if you keep your food intake and training good you will keep some good gains, what sort of dose and for how long are you doing your cycle and PCT.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 28, 2010)

All your taking is dbol?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 28, 2010)

Stats???  What's your plan?  If it's dbol only, you will likely lose 90+% of whatever gains you put on.  No test = no cycle.


/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ Dbol seems to be used to kickstart cycles, something you could include with it is test-e


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Stats??? What's your plan? If it's dbol only, you will likely lose 90+% of whatever gains you put on. No test = no cycle.
> 
> 
> /V


 

yeah people knock the shit out of dbol-only cycles . . naturally test base is by far better.

 . . however, I think, given the choice, Id rather run dbol-only than any of the bullshit PHs or designers. 

DBol-only cycles were run all the time, back in the day. Sure, you may loose a shitload of water/glycogen etc . . but I reckon after a 6 weeks, 50mg ED cycle with training/diet/PCT on point you could keep 6-10lbs . . that's respectable gains man.

Just my 2c


----------



## boss (Mar 29, 2010)

i did dbol only. got real big got huge gains and lost most of it. by most i mean 80+%. personally i dont think you should waste your time on a dbol only.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 29, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah people knock the shit out of dbol-only cycles . . naturally test base is by far better.
> 
> . . however, I think, given the choice, Id rather run dbol-only than any of the bullshit PHs or designers.
> 
> ...


 I agree with Cap here Ive ran d-bol only cycles myself.  The last I ran I gained 26 pounds and ended up keeping 12 of it.  I dont think thats too bad(I ran it for 8 weeks though).  The biggest thing was I did lose a serious amount of stength though.


----------



## #56 (Mar 29, 2010)

K that helps allot n I'm doin nolvadex 3days befor I stop n doing 2 a day till the package is out. So if I were to add 60 pounds to my bench you are saying I would keep about 20 pounds of that?


----------



## #56 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh and stats Im 220 lb 6"3 bench- 260 squat- 410 if that's what you are asking


----------



## boss (Mar 30, 2010)

well my bench was up to 295.lbs 2.5wks in from 245lbs. i didnt try to go heavier because i didnt want to hurt any tendons or ligaments. youll see insane strength gains then lose most of it and be frustrated. just do test like everyone says


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)

If you are only running a Dbol cycle.. You'll have to have an "Extremely On Point" PCT if you want to keep a majority of your gains. I've never done an "Oral Only" cycle and lost 80% of anything. That's just poor attitudes and View points.

Will you lose some of your gains? Yes, no matter what cycle you do you will lose some gains coming off.

Can you keep most of your gains from an Oral Cycle with GREAT PCT? Yes.. you just have to do things differently.

Are people in this thread going to ask me to back up my statements? Yes, but screw them.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> If you are only running a Dbol cycle.. You'll have to have an "Extremely On Point" PCT if you want to keep a majority of your gains. I've never done an "Oral Only" cycle and lost 80% of anything. That's just poor attitudes and View points.
> 
> Will you lose some of your gains? Yes, no matter what cycle you do you will lose some gains coming off.
> 
> ...


Sane I wont ask you to.  I will just back you up and say I agree.  I've seen it myself.  Are there _better_ ways? yes.  Can you make decent gains on an oral only d-bol cycle? Again yes.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 30, 2010)

#56 said:


> K that helps allot n I'm doin nolvadex 3days befor I stop n doing 2 a day till the package is out. So if I were to add 60 pounds to my bench you are saying I would keep about 20 pounds of that?


 I'm not saying youll keep anything for sure.  But you can if your pct and diet stay good.  Is 20 pounds onto your bench reasonable to hope for? Yes.  I've added 20 pounds in 8 weeks with no aas, so its certainly possible with d-bol.  Just make sure your ready for the pct it will be hard on ya, but it is doable


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Sane I wont ask you to.  I will just back you up and say I agree.  I've seen it myself.  Are there _better_ ways? yes.  Can you make decent gains on an oral only d-bol cycle? Again yes.



BUMP!

I'm the Oral only Master!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I'm the Oral only Master!


 So I've heard


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 30, 2010)

Like i said i gained well but i found the hardest thing was mentally that i changed so much after the cycle, strengh down ect.


----------



## boss (Mar 30, 2010)

i lost em cause i hurt my elbows and shoulders and couldnt work out for 2 months and didnt pct. kinda left out that i was a complete dumb ass after that.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Nov 30, 2011)

i am 20 years old 5 foot 6 135 pounds i am about to start a blue hearts 10 mg d bol cycle i was going to take 2 a day for 4 weeks, then start a 4 week anavar cycle. i am going to take 20 mg of d bol(blue hearts) every day and drink 3 protein shakes a day along with bcaa caps after i workout. i drink 2 serious mass shakes during day and one 100%casein b4 i sleep i was wondering if i am doing this correctly. i am not using test because i am 20 yrs old i figure my body already produces enough? also will be taking small doses of nolvadex just in case because i've heard alot about d bol causing gyno. i am a novice i will admit and am willing to take pointers or advice from anyone and anyway they will give it. bitching at me or not. i'm here to learn so please fill me in if this doesnt look correct for my first little cycle. not a big guy so not goin crazy on anything just wana be healthy inside and out. also will be taking milk thistle and animal pack vitamins if i need to?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Your plan of action is incredibly retarded and you'll end up suppressing your HPTA for minimal gains, most of which will disappear after you're done with your cycle. You obviously don't know wtf you're doing. 20mg of dbol for 4 weeks and then 4 weeks of anavar? That is one of the stupidest cycles i've ever heard of. 20 mg of dbol barely does anything and i doubt you're taking enough anavar to even have it work at all considering its cost.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 30, 2011)

#56 said:


> Hey I just started my first cycle and I got dbol (oral) n nolvadex** I'm taking whey protein 3x a day about 4-5 meals n a ton of water. I'm workin out on a 4 day split. My post cyclwiu will bump up the protein n start up my creatine again.My question is am I doing what I should? And if I keep it up should I keep at least half my gains? Also does anyone recommend a better pct



I did a dbol only cycle for 8 weeks 40 mg a day and gained 15 pounds and so far I have lost 7 pounds of water in pct


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2011)

130lbs? You don't need dbol you need food son.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> i am 20 years old 5 foot 6 135 pounds i am about to start a blue hearts 10 mg d bol cycle i was going to take 2 a day for 4 weeks, then start a 4 week anavar cycle. i am going to take 20 mg of d bol(blue hearts) every day and drink 3 protein shakes a day along with bcaa caps after i workout. i drink 2 serious mass shakes during day and one 100%casein b4 i sleep i was wondering if i am doing this correctly. i am not using test because i am 20 yrs old i figure my body already produces enough? also will be taking small doses of nolvadex just in case because i've heard alot about d bol causing gyno. i am a novice i will admit and am willing to take pointers or advice from anyone and anyway they will give it. bitching at me or not. i'm here to learn so please fill me in if this doesnt look correct for my first little cycle. not a big guy so not goin crazy on anything just wana be healthy inside and out. also will be taking milk thistle and animal pack vitamins if i need to?




you need to run liver support for 2 weeks prior then all through your cycle.  If doing dbol for 4 weeks go for 40-50mg everyday. 

And anavar min. 40mg per day. 

With that said, you could easily gain without any AAS.  LIke sloppy said you only need to eat protein every 2 hours.  Eat tuna and brownrice every 2 hours man and you will grow.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Nov 30, 2011)

only reason i am running such a short cycle is because i never tried any before. also only 20 mg because i'm so lightweight. anyways thanks for the help guys any other info would be great


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 1, 2011)

You are retarded when it comes to AAS.  Lightweight doesn't = light AAS.  You aren't ready for AAS.   Need more research.    See new thread


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 1, 2011)

k thanks man sorry i am retarted when it comes to aas i have a body builder friend that is trying to put me on but idk to trust him that's why i am here to get further assistance. i mean i trust him but for all i kno he mighta forgot to tell me somethin. kinda like goin to see a doc. but not goin by wat he said i just wanted to get some other input but thanks alot


----------



## KungF (Dec 1, 2011)

I just take a fuck ton of tren 1 gram of test 600 deca and eat a shit ton...thats worked out for me...no drippy nips from prolactin yet =)


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 1, 2011)

Water weight should never be classified as "GAINS"

I think I'll put this as my banner.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Water weight should never be classified as "GAINS"
> 
> I think I'll put this as my banner.



Temporary gains


----------



## mattj (Jul 6, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> 130lbs? You don't need dbol you need food son.


2nd that. At 20 and 130lbs you don't need aas, you need to train.


----------



## Stretch512 (Jul 7, 2014)

Depending on goals please note:

Bodybuilding:  Test C or E @ 500mg a week for 8 weeks
                         Dbol 40-50mg ED for first 4 weeks

Endurance/Sports:  Test C or E @ 100-200mg a week during training season
                                  Dbol @ 10-20mg ED 

Both need PCT if you decide to come off.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 7, 2014)

D bol is mostly water you will lose a lot after


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 7, 2014)

This thread is only 5 years old.


----------

